# 1982 Burton Backhill



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

If that is yours, you are siting on few bucks.

It's worth $1,500 on eBay maybe more somewhere else

BURTON SNOWBOARD BACKHILL RARE VINTAGE OLD SCHOOL NR - eBay (item 370032609568 end time Mar-23-08 20:19:46 PDT)


Here some other examples of other prices.

1984 Burton Backhill Snowboard - eBay (item 330222015801 end time Mar-29-08 15:41:10 PDT)
VINTAGE BURTON SNOWBOARDS PERFORMER BACKHILL OLD RARE 2 - eBay (item 280211557835 end time Mar-24-08 20:30:07 PDT)
Burton Backhill Snowboard Vintage Rare skis Collectible - eBay (item 230233048763 end time Mar-23-08 23:11:42 PDT)
VINTAGE BURTON BACKHILL SNOWBOARD, RARE WOOD OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 190207204089 end time Mar-23-08 17:00:36 PDT)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you interested in selling your backyard. I am looking for a good one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry i meant backhill.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

*1982 Burton Backhill for sale Excellent condition*

I have a 1982 Burton Backhill in excellent condition - hardly used for sale - Please contact me at 937-241-6003 or [email protected] if interested for pictures

Thanks!

Vince


----------

